# How to find jobs bailing hay?



## bhudelson182 (May 10, 2012)

On the weekends i have free time and need to make some extra cash. I have experience in catching and stacking hay both on wagons and barns but havent done so in a little over a year. I was hoping someone here can help me out finding maybe a website or some form of action i can take to landing me a small gig bailing hay. I was thinking theres a website or local ads but so far i havent been able to find much. I live in Indpls., IN. so i would need something close to greenwood, mooresville, new lisbon or greenfield.

Thanks,
Brandon
317-690-6644


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Brandon - Go to local feed stores, farm equipment dealers and auction barns - even the local Tractor Supply store(s). If the stores have a bulletin board, post an ad that you're available for hire. If they don't have a bulletin board, ask the store management if they would pass along your name & number to anyone who comes in looking for help. Your phone will be ringing in no time.

Last year, I found a custom baler by asking the local Vermeer dealer.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Definately pound the ground. I have gotten almost all my custom work by talking directly to prospective customers. And never turn down "small stuff" unless you are really busy. Its good advertising if nothing else.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Do you have a local farm paper or shopper?_

_Here we have a few._

_On the Farm,a 4 county farm paper that goes to all farmers._

_The Peach,full of ads and goes into all the small town papers in SW Mn._

_Wilmont Shopper,it's online now and covers local area._

_Farm Bearue paper in Iowa has alot of ads also._

_Word of mouth is prly your best advertising,if someone hires you SHOWUP and be on time._


----------

